# montage para CNY70



## JuanCarlos (Nov 11, 2006)

Buenos dias, soy un afiacionado a la electrònica que estoy haciendo un robot rastreador.Para ello utilizo un sensor óptico reflexivo con salida a transistor CNY70 (que detecta la linea que debe seguir).
Con el datasheet en mano no me es dificil calcular la resistencia RD, pero para calcular la RT que debo tener en cuenta para calcularla.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 12, 2006)

Hola JuanCarlos:

Según el Datasheet del CNY70, el led emisor puede soportar una corriente hasta de 50ma (normalmente a 5V), y el tr receptor puede soportar una corriente de colector de 50ma también, soportando 32V de colector a emisor.

Utiliza la ley de ohm para despejar la resistencia necesaria para que pasen unos 20ma (o la corriente que se adapte a tus necesidades) a 5 o 12V.

Ley de Ohm:
E=VOLTAJE, I=CORRIENTE, R=RESISTENCIA.

E=IxR
R=E/I
I=E/R

Espero y te sea de utilidad esta información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## hawk360 (Nov 12, 2006)

Si se hace pasar mas intensidad por el LED emisor (sin pasar los 50 mA) la distancia a la que puede detectar el sensor supongo q augmenta no??


----------



## Apollo (Nov 12, 2006)

Hola hawk360:

Si, te dan ese rango tan grande para que puedas variar la corriente (y por lo tanto la sensibilidad del circuito) ya que como es un montaje mecánico/optico, otro factor que varía su respuesta es dónde y cómo está colocado el sensor, por ejemplo si lo pones lejos de la línea que debe seguir, vás a necesitar aumentar la corriente del emisor para obtener más luz, y del receptor para obtener mejor ganancia, al contrario, si lo pones muy cerca de la línea, vas a necesitar menos corriente.

Un saludo al foro


----------



## JuanCarlos (Nov 12, 2006)

Muchas gracias Apollo. 
Pero que parámetro me dice que el receptor puede soportar una corriente de colector de 50ma, también, soportando 32V de colector a emisor. Si yo le voy a dar una tensión de 5V, que tiene que ver esa tensión 32V? Entonces si tanto el led com el colector soportan la misma intensidaddebo ponerles la misma r?


----------



## Apollo (Nov 12, 2006)

Hola JuanCarlos:

Los valores máximos están en la tabla del Datasheet (Absolute Maximum Ratings).

Estos valores son lo más alto que puede admitir el sensor sin dañarse, si tu lo vas a alimentar con 5v debes ajustar estos valores para la mejor recepción ya instalado en tu proyecto.

Ahora, como en cualquier otro opto-acoplador, el emisor y el receptor no están unidos electricamente, ni dependen uno del otro, son dos dispositivos separados en un solo encapsulado. Por esto los valores máximos son un poco diferentes (claro, además de que son dispositivos de diferente tipo).

Por ejemplo: En un foto-transistor o foto-triac, el encapsulado tiene un pequeño domo reflejante, y viene completamente sellado, en tu caso, este dispositivo no lo tiene, ya que para eso se utiliza la raya de material reflejante en el piso. Pero nunca tienen contacto físico ni eléctrico uno con el otro. 

Saludos.


----------



## JuanCarlos (Nov 12, 2006)

disculpe mi ignorancia, pero para calcular la resistencia Rt debo tener en cuento q lo alimento a 5V i que debe pasar como maximo un I de 50mA?


----------



## Apollo (Nov 13, 2006)

Hola JuanCarlos:

Exactamente, pero te recomendaría primero probar con 25ma, (la mitad de la corriente máxima permitida), y comenzar a subir dependiendo de cómo te responda el circuito.

Un saludo mi amigo   

P.D. Ni lo menciones, TODOS somos ignorantes, sólo que en diferentes cosas    Animo!


----------



## ruuuuben (Ene 11, 2007)

hola soy nuevo aki y he encontrado este problema sobre el cny70 con el cual estoy trbajando yo. 
el asunto esk estoy realizando un anemometro en el k el eje o pinte alrededor de blanco menso una franja de negro de manera k pongo el sensor y detecte los cambios k serian vueltas. entonces me lie un poco la cabeza

¿que esk con el circuito exterior k consta de RD y RT, no necesito realizar una conversion A/D?

y en principio como se haya RD? k esk se fija pork RT letyendo essas publicaciones me hice una hidea de como hayarla

Muxas gracias


----------



## ULVIDE (May 29, 2011)

Buenas tardes soy principiante con esto de la electronica, y necesito ayuda para poder saber como utilizar un cny 70 que debo de utilizar para un proyecto de un baston que detecte muros y vacio (cuando no hay piso) y lo tengo que controlar con un pic16f877a paraque cuando detecte alguno de los 2 obstaculos (vacio o muros) mande una señal para que un resonador empieze a vibrar o bien una bocina emita un sonido, si me pudieran ayudar se los agradeceria


----------



## Rhodwolf (Nov 16, 2011)

el fototransistor que viene incluido en el cny70, que tipo es??? pnp o npn????


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 16, 2011)

ULVIDE dijo:


> Buenas tardes soy principiante con esto de la electronica, y necesito ayuda para poder saber como utilizar un cny 70 que debo de utilizar para un proyecto de un baston que detecte muros y vacio (cuando no hay piso) y lo tengo que controlar con un pic16f877a paraque cuando detecte alguno de los 2 obstaculos (vacio o muros) mande una señal para que un resonador empieze a vibrar o bien una bocina emita un sonido, si me pudieran ayudar se los agradeceria



El CNY NO te va a funcionar para lo que lo quieres. Utiliza un emisor de infrarrojos modulado y un receptor modulado (de los de 3 patas), ya que asi podrás graduar la distancia de detección; aunque la verdad, lo mejor seria utilizar ultrasonido si ya estas utilizando ese PIC.

Saludos.



Rhodwolf dijo:


> el fototransistor que viene incluido en el cny70, que tipo es??? pnp o npn????



Es NPN.

De vez en cuando (en realidad siempre), es necesario buscar la información en el lugar correcto: la hoja de datos del producto.

Saludos.


----------



## gort (Feb 18, 2012)

'Leyendo los comentarios me surgio una duda. si calculo mi RD con lo maximo 50 mA me da una resistencia de 100 ohms , que vendria siendo la maxima iluminacion de el led. entonces para el calculo de mi RT lo tengo que hacer con la corriente maxima tambien? o puedo hacerlo a la mitad como sugieren mas arriba?


----------

